# Are movies censored?



## GW75 (Feb 26, 2011)

Are movies in cinemas in Abu Dhabi censored? Nothing wrong with a good wholesome film every now and then but seing the actor's lips move out of time while they say "you son of a gun" or "fudge" kind of spoils it for me!


----------



## subwoofer (Oct 27, 2010)

yes they are censored, not too strict on the audio though.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Watched "Shallow Hall" a bit ago and to my complete surprise, they cut the ending! Guess a wagging man tale is too much for the UAE


----------

